# Electric Blue Jack Dempsey



## BJJBlackbelt (Jan 31, 2013)

How fragile are these guys?

If I were to buy 3, do I stand a good chance of having one hit juvenile age and beyond?

They're normally small in store, maybe 1.5 to 2 inches.

Good chance? I do my water changes at 15-20 ppm always. Feed quality food and have lots of caves and hiding spots.

Worst case I end up with three at 6" and end up selling them for 50 a pop. Or am I gonna be lucky to maintain 1?

Tank mates will be a red severum, couple of plecos and 3 clown loaches.


----------



## boun (Feb 16, 2012)

I found them to be very sensitive. I kept them in their own separate tank and did weekly wc. Feed them NLS, worm pellets, live worms and occasional convict fries (they love these). Any uneaten food I would quickly remove. They needed more care then my other fish. I got most of mine to the 3" size before I parted with them. 

Others here have found success by running a UV light filter until they pass the "safe" 3" size. 

I would try them again, but most of the ones that I have found at LFS showed signs of deformation such as very flat body, warps fins, and mouths.

good luck!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Why would an EBJD be any more fragile than a regular JD at that size? They're the same species. I've never found Juvi JD's to be difficult to care for given the proper conditions.

Proper sized aquarium (at least a 40gallon for 3 adults, preferably 55). adequate filtration (I used a Fluval 405 at the time on my 55) properly aerated water, and proper maintenance. My tank of 5 JD's and 1 Oscar thrived in this tank until I had to shut it down to move the aquarium. I decided to change my stock at that point.


----------



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

I bought one at about 1.5 inches, and he has grown quickly to well over 3 inches in just a few months. Maybe I was lucky as I was told that some just don't seem to grow, and then they die after awhile, probably from internal deformities that you can't see. Some have very visible deformities and you need to stay clear of those. If something is deformed outside, good chance that someting internal is also wrong. Rule of thumb is that 1 in 3 make it to over 3 inches.

I would not keep him in a tank that has other aggressive fish. I originally started keeping him in a tropical tank with cardinal tetras, plecos, etc. and he would not harass anybody and is not aggressive. When it came to feeding he would also be slow.... he would "Hunt his pellet" My wife calls him "The Blonde of the Aquarium World" However after he got over 2 inches, I noticed that a couple of cardinal tetras went missing, so i guess that his hunting abilities got a little better. I put in a divider in for now, but most likely he will need another tank at some point. 

Other than the drawbacks, they are beautiful fish. The colors are amazing. Dark Blues, light blues, and even some green... and the colors really shine. They have a good personality too, mine now even comes up to take food out of my hand.

I attached a pic of him when he was about 1.75 inches. The only thing that looked kinda wrong was maybe his eyes were a little too big for his head, but he grew into them now. I don;t have a receint pic but now he's alot darker blue with some light blues and greens as well. And the colour is truly electric.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Why would an EBJD be any more fragile than a regular JD at that size? They're the same species. I've never found Juvi JD's to be difficult to care for given the proper conditions.
> 
> Proper sized aquarium (at least a 40gallon for 3 adults, preferably 55). adequate filtration (I used a Fluval 405 at the time on my 55) properly aerated water, and proper maintenance. My tank of 5 JD's and 1 Oscar thrived in this tank until I had to shut it down to move the aquarium. I decided to change my stock at that point.


If you do any looking at all you will realize they are not the same fish as normal JD's when considering raising and keeping them.

For whatever reason, they are not very hardy fish and tend to die quite often. Was with another member at Big als whitby that has a tank full of beauty little guys, but it's a gamble because odds are some or most wont survive.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

ive had an EBJD for awhile... one of my favorite fish!

i read and read and read about this fish until i finally narrowed it down to the most common way they die is by parasites... assuming you have good husbandry, you wont have to worry about ick or anything like that...

i raised my 1" EBJD in a 25 gallon until he was 2.5"(1.5 months later).. it ate well, vibrant colours and was friendly with its tankmates(cories and baby pair of convicts)
when he got just under 3" i moved him into a 75 gallon in hopes his growth rate would increase(in with rasbora harlequins and cores)... 
one morning i went to go feed him and he didnt eat... eventually started twitching and before i could find a resolution... he died... all the other are still healthy and alive to this day...

dont get me wrong, there are people out there who breed and care for them as easily as convicts but from what i read and IMPE, EBJDs are prone to parasites... it is a risk to buy them at such an expensive price.

purchase at your own discretion!


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Why would an EBJD be any more fragile than a regular JD at that size? They're the same species. I've never found Juvi JD's to be difficult to care for given the proper conditions.
> 
> Proper sized aquarium (at least a 40gallon for 3 adults, preferably 55). adequate filtration (I used a Fluval 405 at the time on my 55) properly aerated water, and proper maintenance. My tank of 5 JD's and 1 Oscar thrived in this tank until I had to shut it down to move the aquarium. I decided to change my stock at that point.


you would think that it would be hardy as many other cichlids are... but this one is much much different and by far not anywhere close to hardy IMPE . I would look for a trusty breeder and purchase from them rather a Big Als...


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm gussing this is a hybrid


----------



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

Not a Hybrid. It's a naturally occurring genetic defect that occurs in the wild. The gene is carried by a few select regular looking Jack Dempsey. It's just that most EB don't survive in the wild because they are much less aggressive, as well as most have genetic defects that go beyond their color change.

When you breed them it can take 3 to 4 years to get a breeding pair. And it's usually done by breeding a regular JD with the EB gene, and an EB. You then get about 50% regular JD and 50% EB. And then most EB will die. That is why they cost so much in the store. If it was easy, they would not be so expensive.

I think that if the fish is healthy, then it is hardy. The problem is that so many have internal deformities, that they just die sometimes while they are growing up. You just never know why. I know that when i was looking for mine that it took awhile. Most had very visible deformities on the outside and it would be a good bet that something was wrong inside as well and that they fish would not live too long.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

robert77k said:


> Not a Hybrid. It's a naturally occurring genetic defect that occurs in the wild. The gene is carried by a few select regular looking Jack Dempsey. It's just that most EB don't survive in the wild because they are much less aggressive, as well as most have genetic defects that go beyond their color change.
> 
> When you breed them it can take 3 to 4 years to get a breeding pair. And it's usually done by breeding a regular JD with the EB gene, and an EB. You then get about 50% regular JD and 50% EB. And then most EB will die. That is why they cost so much in the store. If it was easy, they would not be so expensive.
> 
> I think that if the fish is healthy, then it is hardy. The problem is that so many have internal deformities, that they just die sometimes while they are growing up. You just never know why. I know that when i was looking for mine that it took awhile. Most had very visible deformities on the outside and it would be a good bet that something was wrong inside as well and that they fish would not live too long.


+1

its weird how such a beautiful fish is so genetically weak but so much $$ lol
i read in one article that they used to throw away the fry that turn out with "too much blue". it wasn't "attractive" enough compared to the superior, pure jack dempsey... i freaking love this fish but i would never purchase it again unless i dedicated ALL my time to it


----------



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

My fish is actually pretty hardy. I bought him from PJ's, and any new fish I buy I will quarantine. I put him in a the 5 Gallon QT tank and right after I noticed that he had parasites. He was flashing. It wasn't ick, but it was visible. Not sure what it was but I treated him with Paraguard for a couple of weeks and it had no affect on him, but wiped out the parasites. After 6 weeks in the QT tank I put him in my tropical tank and water change every 1.5 weeks of 25% and that's it. When I upgraded the tank it was basically a 50% water change and moving the filter over and adding an additional filter. It had no affect on him.

The only thing that I needed to watch out for was making sure he got enough food as he is slow when it comes to feeding. I think that is one reason why they can't make it in the wild. Any regular JD would get all the food, and the EB would starve. 

PJ's actually buys them from a Local Breeder and I think that helps also. I think some commercial breeders try breeding EB with EB, and those are almost certain to die. EB breading with EB would never happen in the wild as they are so rare. But they don;t care, as long as you buy it before it croaks. The hardier EB is when you breed EB with a regular JD that has the EB gene. That is what happens in the wild. The fish is hardier but takes longer and you get less yield since 1/2 are regular color. 

I remember somebody trying to sell a breeding pair on Kijiji for $1000. Not sure if they sold it for that price. People post just about anything on Kijiji.


----------



## BJJBlackbelt (Jan 31, 2013)

The fact that they aren't hardy doesn't bother me. 

They're beautiful fish, I'm not saying mine are perfect or will live to reach adulthood. But I'm gonna do everything in my power to give them the best shot. 

If they don't have perfect shape or find structure, I'm okay with that. I got them at al's mississauga. My friend there assured me they were okay as long as you maintain a good clean tank.

Even if people think they're ugly as adults, I'm gonna enjoy them. 

Sometimes you just gotta buy the things you wanna buy


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

BJJBlackbelt said:


> The fact that they aren't hardy doesn't bother me.
> 
> They're beautiful fish, I'm not saying mine are perfect or will live reach adulthood. But I'm gonna do everything in my power to give them the best shot.
> 
> ...


??? I pretty sure u started this thread and asked how fragile the fish is. We have given you the info based on our experiences and mentioned what to look out for cuz the fish can DIE easily/randomly..and then u completely ignored us by talking about the fishes looks... lol

Good luck!


----------



## BJJBlackbelt (Jan 31, 2013)

Actually I started the thread, got no responses and went out and bought them after doing my own research.

By time I had responses, I had already bought them.


----------



## boun (Feb 16, 2012)

BJJBlackbelt said:


> Actually I started the thread, got no responses and went out and bought them after doing my own research.
> 
> By time I had responses, I had already bought them.


Good fish keeping with those EBJDs. They are a joy to raise.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Spicoli said:


> If you do any looking at all you will realize they are not the same fish as normal JD's when considering raising and keeping them.
> 
> For whatever reason, they are not very hardy fish and tend to die quite often. Was with another member at Big als whitby that has a tank full of beauty little guys, but it's a gamble because odds are some or most wont survive.


Have you read the article in TFH from the original breeder of EBJD's? He clearly states that he simple chose those with the bluest coloration and continued along this path until he had the color strain, although the genetics of the fish may not be identical. This is indeed a JD non the less. And the odds with Cichlids in a tank are that, at some point you'll lose some as they are territorial.


----------

